# DDoS-Attacke legte Wordpress.com lahm



## Newsfeed (4 März 2011)

Der Angriff führte dazu, dass viele gehostete Blogs nicht erreichbar waren. Als Motiv wird ein politischer Angriff auf ein einzelnes, nicht englisch-sprachiges Blog vermutet.

Weiterlesen...


----------

